# Swing and straight beat in same song?



## kaaka (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everybody! This question is more composing-related so I don't know if it belongs here, so if it's in the wrong place: sorry.

Now to the necessities. 

Now I compose some things in logic and got the idea to combine some of the swing rhythm's from the superior drummer library together with the straight rhythm's.
Does anybody here combine swing and straight rhythm in the same song or is it a big no no?
Will most drummers be unable to handle that kind of stuff (unless they are called Dave Weckl?)


----------



## tedtan (Dec 1, 2012)

No worries, kaaka, you've got the right forum.

When you ask about straight and swung rhythms in the same song, do you mean in different sections of the song or simultaneously? If you mean in different sections of the song, absolutely. I don't see any problems here.

If you mean simultaneously, this could be really cool, but could also sound really out of time depending on how much swing you use.

Also, are you talking about having the straight and swung rhythms played on different instruments or do you mean having the drummer play both at the same time? I don't think many drummers could play both at the same time, though like anything else, it could come with practice.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 1, 2012)

Assuming you mean sections I think it can work great! Just be tasteful about it.


----------



## morrowcosom (Dec 2, 2012)

Some country western strumming has swung rhythms and straight rhythm in the same riff like: 

The drummer is just playing a straight quarter note pulse.

The guitarist is playing something like
swung quarter note,short quarter note,swung quarter note,short quarter note,swung quarter note,short quarter note,straight quarter note,straight quarter note. 

The swing usually sounds 4/3 of a triplet and the short note is like 2/3 of a triplet. 

Using that swung note to extend past the beat creates a really draggy feel.


----------

